# Florida Marine Tracks lowrance



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

FMT comes on a micro SD card or chip. My best advise would be to call them and check out their site. They also have a couple of videos that go over the units that are compatible. I was deciding what unit to use and they helped out quite a bit when I called them.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I agree with bababuoy. Lowrance units do accept FMT but you should call and talk with them. They have a website.


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

7WT said:


> I agree with bababuoy. Lowrance units do accept FMT but you should call and talk with them. They have a website.


Great thanks for the feedback. I’ll have to see if my unit is compatible. The bezel is broken on my unit and looks like crap. May call them and upgrade all in one shot. 

for inshore flamingo and choko is their a must have unit. I just keep reading to avoid Garmin for inshore navigation


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Your unit will work fine. 12” or bigger is optimal but a 9 works well


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

9in is max that could go flush


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Im waiting on a new build right now and decided to go with a simrad evo 12" with the recomendation from the guys at FMT. When I was on their site last week, getting ready to buy it, the price dropped about $200 bucks, so I hopped on it. It's expensive, but it will make the journey to my next fishing spot a little better.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Great choice. The Simrad marries FMT beautifully and is what I run my FMT on. The knob makes it superior to others.


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

bababouy said:


> Im waiting on a new build right now and decided to go with a simrad evo 12" with the recomendation from the guys at FMT. When I was on their site last week, getting ready to buy it, the price dropped about $200 bucks, so I hopped on it. It's expensive, but it will make the journey to my next fishing spot a little better.


On the unit or the chip. West marine has some decent sales right now on units.


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

I just hate that I’m doing a complete restore on a HellsBay and the Lawrence looks like crap and broken on the face plate. Going to see if they are open tomorrow. I just know certain system Marry better with the chip.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

FMT has dropped the price of the simrad nss evo3 12". When I bought it a few weeks ago, west maring was still at $2999. If you buy a chart plotter and a FMT chip from FMT, they give you a pretty good discount on the chip that you buy.


----------

